# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  14 2022 - - - 8379

## Aruiteve

ĞĞµĞ³ĞµĞ½Ğ´Ğ°ÑĞ½ÑĞ¹ ÑÑĞµĞ½ĞµÑ Ğ®ÑĞ¸Ğ¹ Ğ¡ĞµĞ¼Ğ¸Ğ½, ÑĞ°ÑÑÑĞ¶Ğ´Ğ°Ñ Ğ² Ğ¸Ğ½ÑĞµÑĞ²ÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ·ÑĞµĞ²Ğ°ÑĞµĞ»Ñ Â«Ğ¡Ğ*Â» Ğ¾ ÑĞµĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ğµ ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾, ÑÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ» ĞµĞµ Ğ¸Ğ³ÑÑ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ² ĞÑĞ¿Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¸ Ñ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑĞµĞ¼ 1/8 ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ğ° Ğ§Ğ-2018 ĞÑĞ¿Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ â Ğ*Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸Ñ. Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ â ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾: Ğ³Ğ´Ğµ ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑ ÑĞµĞ¼Ğ¿Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ° Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑĞ° 14 Ğ´ĞµĞºĞ°Ğ±ÑÑ 2022 Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ° Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ Ğ² Ğ¿ÑÑĞ¼Ğ¾Ğ¼ ÑÑĞ¸ÑĞµ. ĞĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ»ĞµĞ²ÑÑĞ²Ğ¾ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ·Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¼Ğ°ĞµÑ ÑĞµÑÑĞ¸ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ¿Ğ»Ğ¾ÑĞ°Ğ´ÑÑ 446 ÑÑÑ. ĞºĞ². ĞºĞ¼, Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¼ ÑĞ¸ÑĞ»ĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¾ÑÑÑ Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞµĞ»ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ñ ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ»ÑĞµÑ 32 Ğ¼Ğ»Ğ½. ÑĞµĞ»Ğ¾Ğ²ĞµĞº. ĞĞ¾Ğ»ĞµĞµ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ½Ñ Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞµĞ»ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ñ â Ğ°ÑĞ°Ğ±Ñ, ÑĞ°ĞºĞ¶Ğµ Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑÑÑ ÑÑĞ½Ğ¸ÑĞµÑĞºÑÑ Ğ³ÑÑĞ¿Ğ¿Ñ ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ»ÑÑÑ Ğ±ĞµÑĞ±ĞµÑÑ. ĞÑĞ¸ÑĞ¸Ğ°Ğ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğµ Ğ½Ğ°Ğ·Ğ²Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ğµ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ â Ğ¥Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑÑĞºĞ¾Ğµ ĞĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ»ĞµĞ²ÑÑĞ²Ğ¾ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾. ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞµĞ¼Ğ¿Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞµ Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑĞ° 2022: ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ°Ğ², Ğ³ÑÑĞ¿Ğ¿Ğ° Ğ¸ Ğ¿ĞµÑÑĞ¿ĞµĞºÑĞ¸Ğ²Ñ ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¹. ĞĞ¾ÑĞ»ĞµĞ´Ğ½Ğ¸Ğµ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑĞ¸. Ğ¡Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ° ĞºĞ°Ğ¹Ğ·ĞµÑĞ° Ğ¾Ğ·Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ¸, ÑÑĞ¾ ĞĞµÑĞ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¾Ğ±ÑĞ°ÑĞ°ĞµÑÑÑ Ğº ĞĞ½Ğ³Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ¸ Ğ¸ Ğ² Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ±ĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸ Ğº Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ğ¸ Ñ ÑÑĞµĞ±Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸ĞµĞ¼ Ğ¾ÑĞºĞ°Ğ·Ğ°ÑÑÑÑ Ğ¾Ñ Ğ¿ÑĞµÑĞµĞ½Ğ·Ğ¸Ğ¹ Ğ½Ğ° ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾. ĞĞµ ÑÑĞ³ÑĞ°ÑÑ : ĞÑĞºĞ° Ğ*ÑĞ½Ğ°Ğ½Ğ´ĞµÑ (ÑÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ¼Ğ° ĞºĞ¾Ğ»ĞµĞ½Ğ°) 

ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞµĞ¼Ğ¿Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞµ Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑĞ° 2022: ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ°Ğ², Ğ³ÑÑĞ¿Ğ¿Ğ° Ğ¸ Ğ¿ĞµÑÑĞ¿ĞµĞºÑĞ¸Ğ²Ñ ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¹. ĞĞµÑĞ¾Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ÑÑĞ¸Ğµ ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ¾ÑĞ»Ğ¾ÑÑ Ğ·Ğ° Ğ½ĞµÑĞºĞ¾Ğ»ÑĞºĞ¾ Ğ´Ğ½ĞµĞ¹ Ğ´Ğ¾ ÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾, ĞºĞ°Ğº Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¶Ğ¸ÑÑĞºĞ°Ñ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»ÑĞ½Ğ°Ñ Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğ½Ğ°Ñ Ğ°ÑĞ¼Ğ¸Ñ Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ½ĞµÑ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ±Ğ½ÑĞµ ÑÑĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ñ Ñ Ğ²Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ³ÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ¸ÑÑ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾. Ğ*ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ´ÑÑĞ²Ğ¾ ĞĞĞĞ* Ğ² Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ°Ğ»Ğµ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑĞ° Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ½ÑĞ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¾ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ³Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ²ĞºÑ Ğº Ğ²Ğ¾ĞµĞ½Ğ½ÑĞ¼ Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ½ĞµĞ²ÑĞ°Ğ¼ Ñ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ¼ĞµĞ½ĞµĞ½Ğ¸ĞµĞ¼ Ğ±Ğ¾ĞµĞ²ÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ°ÑÑĞ¾Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ². 2022 Ğ² ÑĞ°Ğ¼ĞºĞ°Ñ ÑÑÑĞ½Ğ¸ÑĞ° Ğ§ĞµĞ¼Ğ¿Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°Ñ Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑĞ°-2022 ? ĞĞ´ĞµÂ*. ĞĞ»Ğ°Ğ²Ğ° 2. ĞĞ°Ğº Ğ¢ÑĞ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¸ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ½ĞµĞ·Ğ°Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¸Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸. ĞĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ´Ğ° ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ¾Ğ±ÑĞ³ÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ° ĞĞ¾ÑÑÑĞ³Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸Ñ ÑĞ¾ ÑÑĞµÑĞ¾Ğ¼ 1:0 Ğ¸ ÑÑĞ³ÑĞ°ĞµÑ Ğ² Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ğµ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ² Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ğ¸ 14 Ğ´ĞµĞºĞ°Ğ±ÑÑ, Ğ·Ğ°Ğ½ÑĞ² Ğ¿ĞµÑĞ²Ğ¾Ğµ Ğ¼ĞµÑÑĞ¾ Ğ² Ğ³ÑÑĞ¿Ğ¿Ğµ, Ğ³Ğ´Ğµ ÑĞ°ĞºĞ¶Ğµ Ğ¸Ğ³ÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ¸ ĞĞµĞ»ÑĞ³Ğ¸Ñ, Ğ¥Ğ¾ÑĞ²Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ¸ ĞĞ°Ğ½Ğ°Ğ´Ğ° , Ğ¸ Ğ¾Ğ±ÑĞ³ÑĞ°Ğ² ĞÑĞ¿Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾ Ğ¿ĞµĞ½Ğ°Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸ Ğ² 1/8 ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ğ°. 

ĞĞ¾ÑÑÑĞ¸ÑĞ¸ĞµĞ½Ñ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ²ÑÑĞ¾Ğ´ Ğ² ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»: Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ â 1,25, ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ â 4,30. ĞĞ°ÑĞ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»ÑĞ½ÑĞµ ÑÑĞ°Ğ´Ğ¸ÑĞ¸Ğ¸ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ¿ĞµÑĞµÑĞ¸ÑĞ»ÑÑÑ Ğ´Ğ¾ Ğ±ĞµÑĞºĞ¾Ğ½ĞµÑĞ½Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸, Ğ¸ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ¸ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ³ÑÑ ĞºĞ°ÑĞ´Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ¾ÑĞ»Ğ¸ÑĞ°ÑÑÑÑ, Ğ² Ğ·Ğ°Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¸Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸ Ğ¾Ñ Ğ¼ĞµÑÑĞ½Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸. ĞĞ¾ ÑÑÑĞµÑÑĞ²ÑĞµÑ Ğ´Ğ²Ğµ Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ½ÑÑ Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ±ĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸ Ğ¾Ğ±ÑĞ°Ğ·Ğ° Ğ¶Ğ¸Ğ·Ğ½Ğ¸ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ°Ğ½ÑĞµĞ², ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞµ Ğ½ĞµÑĞ°Ğ·ÑÑĞ²Ğ½Ğ¾ ÑĞ²ÑĞ·Ğ°Ğ½Ñ Ğ´ÑÑĞ³ Ñ Ğ´ÑÑĞ³Ğ¾Ğ¼ - ÑĞ°Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ¼ Ğ¸ ÑĞµĞ»Ğ¸Ğ³Ğ¸Ñ. ĞĞ°Ğ½Ğ´Ğ¶ÑĞºĞ¸Ñ Ğ±ÑĞ» ÑĞ´Ğ°Ğ»ĞµĞ½ ÑĞ¾ ÑĞºĞ°Ğ¼ĞµĞ¹ĞºĞ¸ ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¥Ğ¾ÑĞ²Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ğ¸ Ğ·Ğ° ÑĞ¿Ğ¾ÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ»Ğµ Ğ½Ğ°Ğ·Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¿ĞµĞ½Ğ°Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸. Ğ Ğ¿ĞµÑĞ²Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ½Ğµ XIX Ğ²ĞµĞºĞ° Â«Ğ²Ğ¾ Ğ³Ğ»Ğ°Ğ²Ğµ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ°Ğ½ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ³Ğ¾ÑÑĞ´Ğ°ÑÑÑĞ²Ğ° ÑÑĞ¾ÑĞ» ÑÑĞ»ÑĞ°Ğ½, Ğ²Ğ»Ğ°ÑÑÑ ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ±ÑĞ»Ğ° Ğ¾Ğ³ÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ¸ÑĞµĞ½Ğ° ÑĞµĞ½ÑÑĞ°Ğ»ÑĞ½ÑĞ¼ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑĞ·ĞµĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¼ (Ğ¿ÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞµĞ»ÑÑÑĞ²ĞµĞ½Ğ½ÑĞ¼ ÑĞ¾Ğ²ĞµÑĞ¾Ğ¼). ĞÑĞ´ĞµĞ»ÑĞ½ÑĞµ ÑĞ°ÑÑĞ¸ ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ñ Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´ ÑĞ¿ÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ»ĞµĞ½Ğ¸ĞµĞ¼ ÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ² â Ğ½Ğ°Ğ¼ĞµÑÑĞ½Ğ¸ĞºĞ¾Ğ² ÑÑĞ»ÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ°, Ğ¿Ğ°ÑĞµĞ¹ â Ğ¿ÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞµĞ»ĞµĞ¹ Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ»Ğ°ÑÑĞµĞ¹, ĞºĞ°Ğ¸Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ² â Ğ¿ÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞµĞ»ĞµĞ¹ Ğ¾ĞºÑÑĞ³Ğ¾Ğ², ÑĞµĞ¹ÑĞ¾Ğ² â Ğ¿Ğ»ĞµĞ¼ĞµĞ½Ğ½ÑÑ Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ´ĞµĞ¹. Ğ*ĞµĞ´ĞºĞ¾ ÑÑĞ»ÑĞ°Ğ½Ñ Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ¸ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑĞ·ĞµĞ½Ñ ÑĞ´Ğ°Ğ²Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ¸ÑÑ ÑĞµĞ±Ğµ Ğ²ÑÑ ÑĞµÑÑĞ¸ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ñ ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ñ. ĞĞ¾ÑÑĞ¸ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ³Ğ´Ğ° ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ´ĞµĞ»Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ´Ğ²Ğµ Ğ·Ğ¾Ğ½Ñ: Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ»Ğ°ÑÑÑ, Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ²ÑÑÑÑÑ ÑĞµĞ½ÑÑĞ°Ğ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¼Ñ Ğ¿ÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞµĞ»ÑÑÑĞ²Ñ (Ğ±Ğ¸Ğ»ÑĞ´ Ğ°Ğ»Ñ-Ğ¼Ğ°ÑĞ·ĞµĞ½), Ğ¸ Â«Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ»Ğ°ÑÑÑ Ğ¼ÑÑĞµĞ¶Ğ° (Ğ±Ğ¸Ğ»ÑĞ´ Ğ°Ñ-ÑĞ¸Ğ±Ğ°), Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ·Ğ½Ğ°Ğ²Ğ°Ğ²ÑÑÑ ĞµĞ³Ğ¾ Ğ²Ğ»Ğ°ÑÑĞ¸Â» . ĞĞ°Ğ·Ğ·Ğ°ĞµĞ² â Ğ¾ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ±ĞµĞ´Ğµ ĞÑĞ³ĞµĞ½ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ñ Ğ² Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ğµ Ğ§Ğ-2022: Â«ĞÑĞµÑĞ° Ğ±ÑĞ» Ğ±ĞµĞ½ĞµÑĞ¸Ñ ĞĞµÑÑĞ¸. ĞÑĞ³ĞµĞ½ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞ²ĞµÑĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ¸Ğ´ĞµÑ Ğº Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ±ĞµĞ´Ğµ Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞµĞ¼Ğ¿Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞµ Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑĞ°Â» 

ĞĞ¾ÑĞ»Ğµ Ğ½Ğ¸ÑÑĞµĞ¹ Ñ Ğ¥Ğ¾ÑĞ²Ğ°ÑĞ¸ĞµĞ¹ (0:0) ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ»Ğ° Ğ² Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞ² Ğ¸ Ğ½Ğµ ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞºĞ°Ğ»Ğ° Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ±ĞµĞ´ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¿ÑÑĞ¸ Ğº Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ñ: Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ±ĞµĞ´Ñ Ğ½Ğ°Ğ´ ĞĞµĞ»ÑĞ³Ğ¸ĞµĞ¹ (2:0) Ğ¸ ĞĞ°Ğ½Ğ°Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ¹ (2:1) Ğ²ÑĞ½ĞµÑĞ»Ğ¸ Ğ°ÑÑĞ¸ĞºĞ°Ğ½ÑĞºÑÑ ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ´Ñ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ³ÑĞ¾Ğ·Ğ½ÑÑ ĞÑĞ¿Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ. ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ°Ğ½ÑÑ Ğ´Ğ¾ÑĞµÑĞ¿ĞµĞ»Ğ¸ Ğ´Ğ¾ ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ğ¸ Ğ¿ĞµĞ½Ğ°Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸ Ğ¸ Ğ¾ÑĞ¿ÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ¸ ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ´Ñ ĞÑĞ¸ÑĞ° Ğ*Ğ½ÑĞ¸ĞºĞµ Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¹ (3:0). Ğ ÑĞµÑĞ²ĞµÑÑÑÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ğµ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ ÑĞ°ÑÑÑĞ¿Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸ Ğ²ÑĞµ Ğ¼ĞµÑÑÑ ĞÑĞ¸ÑÑĞ¸Ğ°Ğ½Ñ Ğ*Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ğ´Ñ Ğ¾ Ğ·Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑĞµ Ğ§Ğ â 1:0 Ğ¸ Ğ±Ğ¸Ğ»ĞµÑÑ Ğ½Ğ° ĞĞ°Ğ´ĞµĞ¹ÑÑ Ğ´Ğ»Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞ³Ğ°Ğ»ÑÑĞµĞ². ĞĞ¾ ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ°Ñ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ²ÑĞ³Ğ»ÑĞ´ĞµĞ»Ğ° ÑĞ»Ğ°Ğ±ĞµĞµ Ñ ĞĞ¶Ğ°Ğ²Ğ°Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ¼ Ğ*Ğ»Ñ-Ğ¯Ğ¼Ğ¸ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼ , Ğ²ÑÑĞµĞ´ÑĞ¸Ğ¼ Ğ² ÑÑĞ°ÑÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ¼ ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ°Ğ²Ğµ, Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ¸ ĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ´Ğ° ĞÑÑĞ°Ñ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¸ , ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ±Ñ Ğ¿ÑÑÑĞ¹ Ğ²ÑĞ±Ğ¾Ñ ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ½Ğ° ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ·Ğ¸ÑĞ¸Ğ¸, Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¶ĞµĞ½ Ğ±ÑĞ» Ğ·Ğ°Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ¡Ğ°Ğ¸ÑÑĞ°. ĞĞµĞ¼ĞµĞ´Ğ»ĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ² Ğ´ĞµĞ»Ğ¾ Ğ²Ğ¼ĞµÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ°ÑÑ ĞĞ½Ğ³Ğ»Ğ¸Ñ. ĞĞµ Ğ¼Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ¸ÑÑÑ Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ½ÑÑ Ğ´ĞµĞ» ĞÑĞµĞ¹ Ğ¿ÑĞµĞ´ÑĞ¿ÑĞµĞ´Ğ¸Ğ» Ğ³ĞµÑĞ¼Ğ°Ğ½ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ»Ğ°, ÑÑĞ¾ ĞĞ½Ğ³Ğ»Ğ¸Ñ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ¿ÑÑÑĞ¸Ñ ÑÑĞ²ĞµÑĞ¶Ğ´ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ñ ĞĞµÑĞ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¸ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ·Ğ°Ğ¿Ğ°Ğ´Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¼ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ±ĞµÑĞµĞ¶ÑĞµ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾. Ğ ĞĞ¾Ğ½Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ½Ğµ Ğ±Ğ¾ÑĞ»Ğ¸ÑÑ, ĞºĞ°Ğº Ğ±Ñ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ½Ğµ ĞºĞ°Ğ¿Ğ¸ÑÑĞ»Ğ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ»Ğ° Ğ¸ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ·Ğ°ĞºĞ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ° ÑĞ´ĞµĞ»ĞºĞ¸ Ñ ĞĞµÑĞ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸ĞµĞ¹. 21 Ğ¸ÑĞ»Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ñ ĞºĞ°Ğ±Ğ¸Ğ½ĞµÑĞ° ĞºĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ»ĞµÑ ĞºĞ°Ğ·Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞµĞ¹ÑÑĞ²Ğ° ĞĞ»Ğ¾Ğ¹Ğ´-ĞĞ¶Ğ¾ÑĞ´Ğ¶ Ğ¿ÑĞ±Ğ»Ğ¸ÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ²ÑÑÑÑĞ¿Ğ¸Ğ» Ğ¿Ğ¾ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ°Ğ½ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ¼Ñ Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑÑ. ĞĞ½ Ğ·Ğ°ÑĞ²Ğ¸Ğ», ÑÑĞ¾ ĞĞ½Ğ³Ğ»Ğ¸Ñ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ·Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¸Ñ ÑĞµÑĞ°ÑÑ ÑÑĞ¾Ñ Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ñ Ğ±ĞµĞ· ĞµĞµ ÑÑĞ°ÑÑĞ¸Ñ. ĞĞ»Ğ¾Ğ¹Ğ´-ĞĞ¶Ğ¾ÑĞ´Ğ¶ Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ»: Â«Ğ¯ Ğ³Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ² Ğ½Ğ° Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğµ Ğ¶ĞµÑÑĞ²Ñ, ÑÑĞ¾Ğ±Ñ ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ¼Ğ¸Ñ. ĞĞ¾ ĞµÑĞ»Ğ¸ Ğ½Ğ°Ğ¼ Ğ±ÑĞ´ĞµÑ Ğ½Ğ°Ğ²ÑĞ·Ğ°Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞ¸ÑÑĞ°ÑĞ¸Ñ, Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¼Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¶ĞµÑ Ğ±ÑÑÑ ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ°Ğ½ĞµĞ½ ÑĞ¾Ğ»ÑĞºĞ¾ ÑĞµĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¾ÑĞºĞ°Ğ·Ğ° Ğ¾Ñ ÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ¸ Ğ±Ğ»Ğ°Ğ³Ğ¾ÑĞ²Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ¶ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ñ, ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğµ ĞÑĞ¸ÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ·Ğ°Ğ²Ğ¾ĞµĞ²Ğ°Ğ»Ğ° ÑÑĞ¾Ğ»ĞµÑĞ¸ÑĞ¼Ğ¸ Ğ³ĞµÑĞ¾Ğ¸Ğ·Ğ¼Ğ° Ğ¸ ÑÑĞ¿ĞµÑĞ¾Ğ². ĞÑĞ»Ğ¸ ĞÑĞ¸ÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ² Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞ°Ñ, Ğ·Ğ°ÑÑĞ°Ğ³Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ°ÑÑĞ¸Ñ ĞµĞµ Ğ¶Ğ¸Ğ·Ğ½ĞµĞ½Ğ½ÑĞµ Ğ¸Ğ½ÑĞµÑĞµÑÑ, Ğ±ÑĞ´ÑÑ ÑÑĞµÑĞ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ°ÑÑ ÑĞ°Ğº, ÑĞ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ° Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞµ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¸Ğ¼ĞµĞµÑ Ğ½Ğ¸ĞºĞ°ĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ·Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ² ÑĞµĞ¼ÑĞµ Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ², ÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ´Ğ° â Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´ÑĞµÑĞºĞ¸Ğ²Ğ°Ñ ÑÑĞ¾ â Ğ¼Ğ¸Ñ, ĞºÑĞ¿Ğ»ĞµĞ½Ğ½ÑĞ¹ ÑĞ°ĞºĞ¾Ğ¹ ÑĞµĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¹, ÑĞ²Ğ¸Ğ»ÑÑ Ğ±Ñ ÑĞ½Ğ¸Ğ¶ĞµĞ½Ğ¸ĞµĞ¼, Ğ½ĞµĞ²ÑĞ½Ğ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ¼ÑĞ¼ Ğ´Ğ»Ñ ÑĞ°ĞºĞ¾Ğ¹ Ğ²ĞµĞ»Ğ¸ĞºĞ¾Ğ¹ ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ñ, ĞºĞ°Ğº Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ°Â» . 23 Ğ½Ğ¾ÑĞ±ÑÑ 2022, 13.00 (Ğ¼ÑĞº) ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ â Ğ¥Ğ¾ÑĞ²Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ñ - 0:0. ĞĞµĞ´Ğ¸ÑĞ¸Ğ½ÑĞºĞ°Ñ Ğ´ĞµĞºĞ»Ğ°ÑĞ°ÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ´Ğ»Ñ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ·Ğ´Ğ° Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾PDF, 696 ĞĞ. 2022 Ğ² ÑĞ°Ğ¼ĞºĞ°Ñ ÑÑÑĞ½Ğ¸ÑĞ° Ğ§ĞµĞ¼Ğ¿Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°Ñ Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑĞ°-2022 ? ĞĞ´ĞµÂ*. 

ĞĞ°ÑĞ¸ÑĞ½Ğ¸Ğº Ğ¥Ğ¾ÑĞ²Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ğ¸ Ğ®ÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¸Ñ: Â«ĞĞ°Ğ»ĞµĞ½ÑĞºĞ¸Ğµ Ğ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ±ĞºĞ¸ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ²ĞµÑĞ½ÑĞ»Ğ¸ Ğ¸Ğ³ÑÑ Ğ² Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑĞ·Ñ ĞÑĞ³ĞµĞ½ÑĞ¸Ğ½ÑÂ» ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ â ÑĞ´Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ½Ğ°Ñ ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ°. ĞĞ´ĞµÑÑ ĞµÑÑÑ ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ: Ğ¿ĞµÑÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞµ Ğ¿Ğ»ÑĞ¶Ğ¸, ĞºĞµĞ´ÑĞ¾Ğ²ÑĞµ Ğ¸ ÑĞ¸ÑÑÑÑĞ¾Ğ²ÑĞµ Ğ·Ğ°ÑĞ¾ÑĞ»Ğ¸ Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ¸Ğ¹ Ğ³Ğ¾Ñ, Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ¿Ğ°Ğ´Ñ, ÑÑĞµĞ»ÑÑ, Ğ¿ÑÑÑÑĞ½Ñ. Ğ*ÑĞ¾ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğ½Ğ¾Ğµ Ğ²ĞµĞ»Ğ¸ĞºĞ¾Ğ»ĞµĞ¿Ğ¸Ğµ Ğ²Ğ¼ĞµÑÑĞµ Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞ¾Ğ¹ĞºĞ°Ğ¼Ğ¸ Ğ²Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ¸ ĞºĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ°Ğ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ·Ğ¾Ğ´ÑĞµÑÑĞ²Ğ° Ğ²ĞµÑÑĞ¼Ğ° Ğ²Ğ¿ĞµÑĞ°ÑĞ»ÑÑÑ. ĞĞµĞ¼Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ¶Ğ½ÑĞ¼Ğ¸ ÑĞ°ĞºÑĞ¾ÑĞ°Ğ¼Ğ¸, Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ²Ğ»ĞµĞºĞ°ÑÑĞ¸Ğ¼Ğ¸ ÑÑÑĞ¸ÑÑĞ¾Ğ² Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¾ÑĞ´ÑÑ, ÑĞ²Ğ»ÑÑÑÑÑ ĞµĞ³Ğ¾ ÑĞºĞ·Ğ¾ÑĞ¸ÑĞ½Ğ¾ÑÑÑ Ğ¸ Ğ² ÑĞ¾ Ğ¶Ğµ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ¼Ñ Ğ´Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞ¿Ğ½Ğ¾ÑÑÑ, Ğ²ĞµĞ´Ñ ÑĞµĞ½Ñ Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ½Ğµ ÑĞ»Ğ¸ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ¼ Ğ²ÑÑĞ¾ĞºĞ¸Ğµ. Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ â ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾, Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ· Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑ ÑĞµĞ¼Ğ¿Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ° Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑĞ° 6 Ğ¸ÑĞ½Ñ 2022, Ğ³Ğ´Ğµ ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ Ğ±ĞµÑĞ¿Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞ½Ğ¾, Ğ¿ÑÑĞ¼Ğ°Ñ ÑÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ»ÑÑĞ¸Ñ. ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ ĞÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ²ÑĞ¸Ğµ ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ² XV â XVI Ğ²Ğ². ÑÑĞ»ÑĞ°Ğ½Ñ Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ°ÑÑĞ¸Ğ¸ ĞĞ°ÑÑĞ°ÑĞ¸Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ², Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ¼ĞºĞ¸ Ğ±ĞµÑĞ±ĞµÑÑĞºĞ¾Ğ¹ Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ°ÑÑĞ¸Ğ¸ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ² (XIII â XV Ğ²Ğ².), Ğ¿ÑÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑ ÑĞ´ĞµÑĞ¶Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ¸ÑĞº ĞºĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ·Ğ°ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ², Ğ³ÑĞ°Ğ±Ğ¸Ğ²ÑĞ¸Ñ ÑĞ°Ğ¹Ğ¾Ğ½Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ±ĞµÑĞµĞ¶ÑÑ Ğ¸ ÑĞ²Ğ¾Ğ·Ğ¸Ğ²ÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ°Ğ½ÑĞµĞ² Ğ² ĞºĞ°ÑĞµÑÑĞ²Ğµ ÑĞ°Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ². Ğ ĞºĞ¾Ğ½ÑÑ XVI Ğ². ÑÑĞ¸ ÑÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ²ĞµĞ»Ğ¸ Ğº Ğ½ĞµĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ¼. RSS, Ğ¢ĞµĞ»ĞµĞ³ÑĞ°Ğ¼ Ğ±Ğ¾Ñ, ĞĞ·ĞµĞ½ ĞÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ñ Ğ¸Ğ½ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¼Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ñ ĞĞ±ÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ°Ñ ÑĞ²ÑĞ·Ñ ĞĞ¾Ğ¹ÑĞ¸ / ÑĞµĞ³Ğ¸ÑÑÑĞ°ÑĞ¸Ñ. 

Ğ¡ Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ ÑÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ½Ñ Ğ³Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ´ Ğ¾Ğ¼ÑĞ²Ğ°ĞµÑ Ğ¡ÑĞµĞ´Ğ¸Ğ·ĞµĞ¼Ğ½Ğ¾Ğµ Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑĞµ, Ñ Ğ´ÑÑĞ³Ğ¾Ğ¹ â ĞÑĞ»Ğ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸ÑĞµÑĞºĞ¸Ğ¹ Ğ¾ĞºĞµĞ°Ğ½, Ğ° ÑĞµÑĞµĞ· ĞĞ¸Ğ±ÑĞ°Ğ»ÑĞ°ÑÑĞºĞ¸Ğ¹ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ² Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ´Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ±ĞµÑĞµĞ³Ğ° ĞÑĞ¿Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¸. ĞĞ°Ğº Ğ²Ğ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞ° Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ¢Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¶ĞµÑ Ğ½ĞµĞ¾Ğ´Ğ½Ğ¾ĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ·Ğ°ÑĞ²Ğ°ÑÑĞ²Ğ°Ğ»ÑÑ, Ğ² ÑĞ¾Ğ¼ ÑĞ¸ÑĞ»Ğµ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞ³Ğ°Ğ»ÑÑĞ°Ğ¼Ğ¸, Ğ° ÑĞµĞ³Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ½Ñ ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ½ Ğ¸Ğ· Ğ½Ğ°Ğ¸Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ»ĞµĞµ ĞµĞ²ÑĞ¾Ğ¿ĞµĞ¸Ğ·Ğ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ½Ğ½ÑÑ Ğ³Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ² Ğ² ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¸ Ğ¿ĞµÑĞµĞ²Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¾ÑĞ½ÑĞ¹ Ğ¿ÑĞ½ĞºÑ, Ğ³Ğ´Ğµ Ğ²ÑÑÑĞµÑĞ°ÑÑÑÑ Ğ±ĞµÑĞ±ĞµÑÑ, ÑÑÑĞ¸ÑÑÑ, ÑĞ¸Ğ¿Ğ¿Ğ¸ Ğ¸ ÑÑĞ´Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ½Ğ¸ĞºĞ¸. Ğ¤Ğ°Ğ½Ğ°ÑÑ ÑÑÑĞ±Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ° Ğ¸ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ¾ ÑĞµĞ½Ğ¸ÑĞµĞ»Ğ¸ ÑĞ¿Ğ¾ÑÑĞ° Ğ² Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ¸Ğ´Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¸ ÑĞ¿Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ ÑĞ¾ÑÑÑĞ·Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¼ĞµĞ¶Ğ´Ñ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ñ - ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ , ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğµ ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¸ÑÑÑ 14 ĞĞµĞºĞ°Ğ±ÑÑ 2022 Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ° Ğ² 22:00 (UTC+3). Ğ*ÑĞ¾ ÑĞ¾Ğ±ÑÑĞ¸Ğµ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ¹Ğ´ÑÑ Ğ² ÑĞ°Ğ¼ĞºĞ°Ñ ÑÑÑĞ½Ğ¸ÑĞ°: Ğ§Ğ-2022 - ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»ÑĞ½ÑĞ¹ ÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ´, 1/2 ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ğ° , Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ¸ÑÑÑ Ğ½Ğ° ÑÑĞ°Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğµ: Ğ*Ğ»Ñ-ĞĞ°Ğ¹Ñ (Ğ*Ğ»Ñ-Ğ¥Ğ°ÑÑ, ĞĞ°ÑĞ°Ñ). ĞĞ¸Ğ»Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ñ Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ»ĞµĞ»ÑÑĞ¸ĞºĞ¾Ğ² Ğ¿Ğ¾ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ¼Ñ Ğ¼Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ±ÑĞ´ÑÑ Ğ¸ÑĞºĞ°ÑÑ, Ğ³Ğ´Ğµ ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ ÑÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ»ÑÑĞ¸Ñ ÑÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ ÑĞ¾ÑÑÑĞ·Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ² ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞµĞ¼ ĞºĞ°ÑĞµÑÑĞ²Ğµ. ĞĞ»Ñ Ğ²Ğ°Ñ Ğ¼Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ³Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ¸ ÑÑÑĞ»ĞºĞ¸, Ğ³Ğ´Ğµ Ğ±ÑĞ´ĞµÑ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ¸ÑÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ²ĞµÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ğµ ĞºĞ°Ğº Ğ² ÑĞµĞºÑÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ¼ ÑĞ°Ğº Ğ¸ Ğ² Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ´ĞµĞ¾ ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¼Ğ°ÑĞµ. ĞĞ°ĞºÑĞ¾ĞµÑ Ğ»Ğ¸ Ğ³ÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ¸ÑÑ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ´Ğ»Ñ ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ¸ÑĞ½ Ğ² Ğ´ĞµĞºĞ°Ğ±ÑĞµ 2022 Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ°: Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ·Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ»ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ğµ Ğ°Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ°ÑĞ¾Ğ¾Ğ±ÑĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ñ Ñ 7 ÑĞµĞ²ÑĞ°Ğ»Ñ. ĞĞ° Ğ¿ÑĞµĞ´ĞµĞ»Ğ°Ğ¼Ğ¸ Ğ£ĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ñ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ ÑÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ»ÑÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑĞ°Â*. ĞĞ¸Ğ½Ğ³ÑĞ»Ğ¸ ĞĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ½ Ğ²ĞµÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ² ÑĞ¸Ğ»Ñ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ğ¸ Ğ² Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑĞµ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾. 

ĞÑÑĞ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¸Ğº: Ğ*Ğ°Ğ±ÑĞ¾ Ğ¸ Ğ£Ğ¿Ğ°Ğ¼ĞµĞºĞ°Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ¸Ğ·-Ğ·Ğ° Ğ³ÑĞ¸Ğ¿Ğ¿Ğ° Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ³ÑÑ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ¿ÑÑÑĞ¸ÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ» Ğ§Ğ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾. Ğ¡ÑĞ»ÑĞ°Ğ½ Ğ¥Ğ°ÑĞ°Ğ½ I (1876 â 1894) Ğ¿ÑÑĞ°Ğ»ÑÑ Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ¸ÑÑÑÑ Ğ¿ĞµÑĞµÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞ° ÑĞµĞ¶Ğ¸Ğ¼Ğ° ĞºĞ°Ğ¿Ğ¸ÑÑĞ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğ¹ Ğ¸ Ğ¿ÑĞµĞ´Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ¸Ğ» ĞµĞ²ÑĞ¾Ğ¿ĞµĞ¹ÑĞºĞ¸Ğ¼ Ğ´ĞµÑĞ¶Ğ°Ğ²Ğ°Ğ¼ Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ°ÑÑ Ğ¿ĞµÑĞµĞ³Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¾ÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾ ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¼Ñ Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑÑ. ĞĞ° Ğ¾Ğ±ÑÑĞ¶Ğ´ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ğ¸ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ°Ğ½ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞ° Ğ½Ğ°ÑÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ°Ğ»Ğ° ÑĞ°ĞºĞ¶Ğµ ĞÑĞ¿Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ, Ğ¿ÑÑĞ°Ğ²ÑĞ°ÑÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ³ÑĞ°Ğ´Ğ¸ÑÑ ÑĞ²Ğ¾Ğ¸ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ÑÑĞ·Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ¾Ñ ÑÑĞ°Ğ½ÑÑĞ·Ğ¾Ğ². ĞĞ¾ Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ¸ÑĞ¸Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ğ²Ğµ ĞÑĞ¿Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¸ Ğ² ĞĞ°Ğ´ÑĞ¸Ğ´Ğµ Ğ² 1880 Ğ³. Ğ±ÑĞ»Ğ° ÑĞ¾Ğ·Ğ²Ğ°Ğ½Ğ° ĞºĞ¾Ğ½ÑĞµÑĞµĞ½ÑĞ¸Ñ 14 Ğ´ĞµÑĞ¶Ğ°Ğ² Ñ ÑÑĞ°ÑÑĞ¸ĞµĞ¼ ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾. ĞĞ´Ğ½Ğ°ĞºĞ¾, Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ¿ÑĞµĞºĞ¸ Ğ¶ĞµĞ»Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ°Ğ½ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ¿ÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞµĞ»ÑÑÑĞ²Ğ°, ÑĞµĞ¶Ğ¸Ğ¼ ĞºĞ°Ğ¿Ğ¸ÑÑĞ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğ¹ Ğ½Ğµ ÑĞ¾Ğ»ÑĞºĞ¾ Ğ±ÑĞ» ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ°Ğ½ĞµĞ½, Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ¸ ÑĞ°ÑĞ¿ÑĞ¾ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ½ĞµĞ½ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ²ÑĞµ Ğ¾ÑÑĞ°Ğ»ÑĞ½ÑĞµ Ğ´ĞµÑĞ¶Ğ°Ğ²Ñ. ĞĞ¾Ğ»ĞµĞµ ÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾, ÑĞµĞ¿ĞµÑÑ Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ°Ğ¼ ÑĞ°Ğ·ÑĞµÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ¾Ğ±ÑĞµÑĞ°ÑÑ Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ·ĞµĞ¼Ğ»Ñ Ğ¸ Ğ´ÑÑĞ³ÑÑ Ğ½ĞµĞ´Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¶Ğ¸Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑÑ. ĞĞ¾ ĞÑĞ¿Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ°ÑÑ ÑĞ²Ğ¾ĞµĞ³Ğ¾: ÑÑĞ°ÑÑĞ½Ğ¸ĞºĞ¸ ĞĞ°Ğ´ÑĞ¸Ğ´ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ¹ ĞºĞ¾Ğ½ÑĞµÑĞµĞ½ÑĞ¸Ğ¸ Ğ³Ğ°ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸ Ğ¼Ğ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ°Ğ½ÑĞºĞ¸Ğ¹ ÑÑĞ²ĞµÑĞµĞ½Ğ¸ÑĞµÑ, ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ·Ğ°ÑÑÑĞ´Ğ½ÑĞ»Ğ¾ Ğ¤ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ğ¸ Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ·Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ½Ğ¾ÑÑÑ ÑĞµĞ°Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ·Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ»Ğ°Ğ½Ñ Ğ°Ğ½Ğ½ĞµĞºÑĞ¸Ğ¸ ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¹ ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ñ. Ğ¢ÑĞµĞ±Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ´Ğ»Ñ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ·Ğ´Ğ° Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ Ğ² 2022 Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ´Ñ. ĞĞ°ÑĞµĞ»ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ğµ ÑĞµĞ»ÑÑĞºĞ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¸ Ğ³Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ´ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¼ĞµÑÑĞ½Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸ Ğ² ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾ĞºĞºĞ¾ ÑĞ¸Ğ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾ ÑĞ°Ğ·Ğ½Ğ¸ÑÑÑ . ĞÑĞ»Ğ¸ Ğ² Ğ³Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğ°Ñ Ğ¶ĞµĞ½ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ñ Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¾ ÑĞµĞ¼ Ğ¾ÑĞ»Ğ¸ÑĞ°ÑÑÑÑ Ğ¾Ñ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¸Ğ· ĞĞ²ÑĞ¾Ğ¿Ñ, ÑĞ¾ Ğ² ÑĞµĞ»ÑÑĞºĞ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¼ĞµÑÑĞ½Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸ Ğ´Ğ°Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ¼ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğ¸ÑÑÑ Ğ½Ğ¾ÑĞ¸ÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞºĞ¸ Ğ¸ Ğ±ĞµÑÑĞ¾ÑĞ¼ĞµĞ½Ğ½ÑĞµ Ğ¿Ğ»Ğ°ÑÑÑ. ĞĞĞ*ĞĞĞĞ ĞĞĞĞĞĞĞĞĞĞ¯ĞĞ¢ ĞĞĞĞĞ£ĞĞĞ*ĞĞĞĞĞ ĞĞĞĞĞ¡ĞĞĞĞ©ĞĞĞĞ, Ğ Ğ¢ĞĞ Ğ§ĞĞ¡ĞĞ Ğ¡ Ğ*ĞĞ¡Ğ¡ĞĞĞ.

----------

